# Macro Spider



## Patrickktown (Nov 30, 2013)

f/16
1/100
ISO-400
100 mm

Makes me think twice about going barefoot in the yard.


----------



## TJNY (Dec 14, 2013)

Cool little fella. Is he a little out of focus?


----------



## MikeRuby (Dec 20, 2013)

great colour
didnt know spiders made flumes! I wanna ride!


----------



## daarksun (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice detail and awesome color. Nice job!!! Would like to see a larger image. The spider is fantastic. Scary... but fantastic. LOL.


----------



## boosh (Dec 20, 2013)

Love that shot!


----------



## Patrickktown (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------

